# Great weekend in Sargent.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Headed down to Sargent Saturday to go chase big ugly's and wasn't disappointed.Started at Mitchel's cut and got a few sheephead and keeper drum,and my daughter caught one of the fattest redfish I've ever seen.When the current got to bad to fish we headed to the other end of the island where I was lucky enough to run into [email protected] was catching so many he let my wife and kids reel some in, so we just hang out with him the rest of the day.Hes a super great guy and excellent fisherman.Sunday morning we went back to the cut and caught another bull red and so may drum we lost count.Finely the kids got tired of reeling them in so we called it a day before the rain hit.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

way to go, that bull red is a pig


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Wow! Sounds like a heck of a weekend. Congrats!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

WOW! Huge reds! Very nice.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That first picture is one big bull red! And all of those black drum were monsters as well. Thanks for the great surf report!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome weekend. Love when a plan come together. Glad everyone had a good time and alot of big Drums caught.


----------



## ReelFun (Feb 20, 2005)

Man - that big red is eating well! Congrats that's one heck of a haul! What did you catch em on?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

It was a pleaseure meeting you Sharkchum. Thanks for the kind words. We need to do that again soon.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice job!! those are some hogs!! congrats!


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Holy cow that red is huge...good job!!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

How much did that big red weigh? I'm guessing all were caught on crab?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Sharkhunter said:


> How much did that big red weigh? I'm guessing all were caught on crab?


I have no idea,but it bottomed out my 30lb boga before I got it half way off the ground.We caught every thing on crab.Some people think its stupid to spend $60 to $80 on good eating crab just to use for bait on fish you just throw back,but if they could see the look on a kids face when they get to reel in a fish as big as they are,its priceless.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Priceless!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Very nice! I knew I should have went fishing lol!


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*The Monster Red*

Did you get the length/girth on the first Red????

One of the biggest I've seen...

Paying for eating crabs for memories that....A GREAT DEAL!!!

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

>


When I saw that redfish I was like...


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

that red and that big ugly your daughter is holding are absolute PIGS!! that red has to be the fattest ive ever seen. And chance you got a weight on her?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

wow! thanks for the report!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

My gosh!  Are you feeding them steroids over there?


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

looked like a fun day! great catches!!!


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow heck of a trip man! That is a fat bull!


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## tex prowler (Feb 1, 2013)

WTG! Good tight lines action. Is That just along the ICW?


----------



## Bernie1978 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sweet pics. Seems like y'all had one heck of a time.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Maaannn, yall hammered em! Congrats!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow thats a fat bull red!!!


----------

